# Bars?



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I am picking up my first buck on the 25th and I really want to try a cage with bars  
I was just wondering if I should really steer clear of cages with bars, and if I don't what size should the gaps between the bars be so the mouse cannot escape?
So yes, how far apart should the bars be?

Thanks
Simone


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I personally don't like barred cages. They allow drafts to get to the mice and of course they kick bedding and food out everywhere :roll: But I would think 6mm bar spacing should do the trick (easier said than found I believe). If you can get your little finger through it, the mouse can get through it easily. It would be safer to get a plastic or glass tank, but it's up to you, some people do use bars.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hmm, I will look at a couple of pet shops and If i cant find any decent ones in them then I will just get another one of what I've already got.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the savic mickey has the right sized bars,pets at home used to stock them.I have 3 and I think the mice enjoy climbing the bars but Caits right about the mess.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh thats good because it was the Savic brand that I was considering getting!  
Thank-you!!


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

The Savic Mickey's are around £25 in Pets at Home - i have a couple but don't use them much; but as Sarah says they do enjoy climbing the bars.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Personally I hate barred cages and our bucks are totally happy in our tubs and tanks. They wee on the bars, chew em, escape, make noise on em, kick out bedding, and they dont look much either. But its personal choice, narrowest bar spacing possible should be fine for a grown buck. Totally up to you


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I have some cages with bars, not in use atm. They are suitable for mice with bar spacing of no more than 8mm (including around the doors). I have had does have babies in these before and have had no babies try to escape, a good deep base helps keep bedding in but you will always get some come out. I dont like them for bucks as they do wee all over the bars and it makes them smell, sticky and rust and you cant wash the smell away once its got into the rust :x 
When I have does birth in these they have always been in my lounge (this is where all my pregnant does and babies live till they are ready to leave) this way they dont get extreams of weather, the temp is constant


----------

